# Sig please



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I need a sig with Roger Huerta, Melvin Guillard, and Marcus Davis in it. I will rep you and give you 750 points for it. Thanks because I have no idea how to do it. Throw Genki in there and I will give you 1000 points.

Sorry, Just have a pic or two of each fighter and maybe rank them like 1. Huerta 2. Guillard 3. Marcus Davis and all time Fave Genki and have my name on it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Post another 191 times and you got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol why does he have to have 600 posts?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It was less that that but the rules have been changed. He seems like a genuine guy but the rules are the rules and if I don't follow the rules for one, ohers are going to think it's okay for me to not follow the rules with them. Though I should follow the rules because I would be a hypocrite if I didn't, I'm not the one that needs to follow them.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

B-Real said:


> It was less that that but the rules have been changed. He seems like a genuine guy but the rules are the rules and if I don't follow the rules for one, ohers are going to think it's okay for me to not follow the rules with them. Though I should follow the rules because I would be a hypocrite if I didn't, I'm not the one that needs to follow them.


My bad I never did read those rules. Well, I will do this thread again in about 200 posts

Hey where are those rules? I just read the guidelines or whatever and it wasnt in there. I did learn not to double post which I think I have gotten away with a lot though lol whoops. Anyway, I believe you but I was just wondering where they are at because I would like to read all of those type of things


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24155-graphics-showroom-rules-guidelines.html


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

B-Real said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24155-graphics-showroom-rules-guidelines.html


Thanks that was actually pretty helpful


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> Thanks that was actually pretty helpful


I'll post here as a reply so that you can reply and earn another post to help you get those 191 posts.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't do that. If he wants it enough he'll get there sooner than later.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll pay my dues, I want it so bad! lol

I am getting closer. 80 more. I have a problem though, I have the pics but I cant get them on here because I do not have photoshop or anything. Would it be okay if I just put links to some pics?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Allright 600 posts.
I want the background to be red and black
red = F80700
Black = 020202
The only text I really want is "kamikaze145" in Trashco font which is on page 15 of the link you gave me. Also the name of the fighters who I have pics of would be nice, any font you want on that one.
I want a pic of Huerta, Guillard, and Genki
Melvin Links: http://www.melvinguillard.tv/images/gallery/102b.jpg 
http://www.melvinguillard.tv/images/gallery/ripped.jpg
Huerta Links: Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Crane
Genki Links:http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-smacktalk/13993-fighters-worst-tattoos-7.html Either of those Genki pics
Also, feel free to change it up a bit if you think it will look better, use different colors if you want or if you find better pics go ahead. I do not want to stifle you at all, I am grateful I am even getting a sig so have fun with it. I will give you some rep and like 5000 points for it. Thanks a lot. If I forgot anything and you need something else let me know.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

im just bumping this so someone will see it. Thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, cool, you got the posts. I'll try to get it done as soon as I can.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot man. Awesome, I'm looking forward to it.


----------

